# Custom Frame Painting, Portland area



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember seeing in here that someone knew something about it, but I can't seem to find the thread. I just picked up a new TT frame, and I did some work in Photoshop to customize the paint scheme but I lack both the talent and time to paint it myself. I'd like to find someone in pdx that can make it happen. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, Sacha White is currently linking Coat Custom Paint Shop, on own Vanilla Bicycles page. You might try using the contact link on their page, but they will likely cost you a pretty penny. :idea:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm getting a custom steel from a Portland builder and he sent it to Spectrum Powderworks in CO Springs.


----------

